# Dithers for Cons?



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm going to get (very soon) a 29 gallon tank with a pair of convicts and a bristle nose pleco.
I really want to get some dither fish for the tank. What would work? I'd need something fast enough to avoid a pair of convicts, but bold enough to bring them out in the open.
I was thinking...
Silver Dollars
Tinfoil Barbs (A tank at the LFS had a school of these in with a pair of cons so...)
Tiger Barbs
Giant Danios
What would work and how many?
Thanks,
Manoah Marton


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Silver Dollars and Tinfoil Barbs get huge. A 29g is pretty small, most dithers would end up being a snack, but out of your list I think Tiger Barbs are the only ones that will stay fairly small and they're on the tough side.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

How would 1 silver dollar do?
Also, how many tiger barbs?
I really like silver dollars so I'm relictant to give up the idea.
Thanks,
Manoah


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Tiger barbs are good dithers, but you really have to have 6 or more for them to function without being fin-nippers. Giant Danios work for me as dithers and are extremely fast. I don't know how big they get; mine are about 3 inches at 7 months. A few nice places to hide helps alot as well.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm gonna get 5 tiger barbs when I get my tank. I've heard that 5 is a minimum for a non-finniping shcool. Thanks for the info!

Manoah Marton


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

I had Tiger Barbs and the worked with my female con for about a day - and then there 4... Two days later there were 3... I added half a dozen more when I introduced her to my male and they served their purpose - they took a beating while my pair got acquainted... This was in a 3' long 20g tank by the way - by the time my pair spawned all Tiger Barbs were dead.

I'm not saying don't do it but be prepared to pay as little as possible because they probably won't last... Of course my cons were adults when I added the barbs so if you add them while the cons are young you could very well get a different result.

Just so you know you won't need 'dithers' per say with cons. Once they settle in they will be out and about all of the time.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I like my six Tiger Barbs alot. They are a fun fish to watch and interact with themselves too.

My Cichlids could care less about the barbs and never chase them.

I got some moss green Tiger barbs the other day and they are very cool looking too.

...Bill


----------



## Hrafen (Feb 19, 2005)

Swordtails should be ok. Well as OK as anything might be if the Convicts decide to object. It really depends on what the Cons will tolerate.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Zebra Danios work very well! You could also try Serape Tetras :thumb:


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll probably do the tiger barbs, (my fish will be quite young when I get them) but I saw the Giant Danios today, and was wondering about them. They seem like they could out-swim anything.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Cichlid Lover 128, I think that zebra danios would be expensive treats. They're great and all, but really, they're 1 inch long. I'm sure about the Tiger Barbs now. If I can get some moss greens, I might try those, or maybe the albino. Do you think that different types of Tiger Barbs would get along? (e.i. moss greens, albinos, and normal)
Thanks,
Manoah Marton


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

I think they would - but I think a larger number of like fish has a greater 'WOW' factor IMO


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Cichlid Lover 128, I think that zebra danios would be expensive treats. They're great and all, but really, they're 1 inch long. I'm sure about the Tiger Barbs now. If I can get some moss greens, I might try those, or maybe the albino. Do you think that different types of Tiger Barbs would get along? (e.i. moss greens, albinos, and normal)
> Thanks,
> Manoah Marton


Have you ever tried it? If not how would you know?

I have everytime I spawn Convicts and let me tell you I have lost more Black Skirts and bigger fish then I have Zebra Danio's. Z. Danio's are 10X faster and can squeeze through the smallest gaps. I am just saying this but you will lose your tiger barbs faster than you will Z. Danio's. I get 5 of them and I have never lost one.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Breath cichlidlover, breath.

Are you talking about giant danios?


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

I would get platties or some smaller tetras (not neons or anything too small). Swordtails would be nice too.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

i think tiger barbs would be nice   :fish: opcorn: opcorn: :-?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Are you talking about giant danios?


Nope just the good old classic Zebra Danio that's 70 cents a fish



> i think tiger barbs would be nice


Ok


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Never had zebra danios last with young cichlids more then a few weeks. I Like tiger barbs and have tried them in the past a number of times ------- none ever lasted more then 6 months in my tanks. The last time I tried around 6 of them in a 100 gal. ( 4' x 2' x 21") with tiny 3 month old cons. The TB were much larger then the cons to begin with. Lot's of space for tiny fish but with in a few months, the cons were breeding and the last TB got killed off in less then 6 months. Other times before , I tried them in 4 ft. grow up tanks with various CA/SA and Africans, no breeding, and they all met a similar fate.

Had lots of blue/gold gourami and paradise fish do well long term with breeding cons in 3-6 ft. tanks. Had them do well short term with breeding cons in 10 and 15 gal. tanks!

If you really have doubts what has the best chance of doing well I suggest trying 6 TB, a couple zebra or giant danios, a blue/gold gourami and a male paradise fish and see for yourself which lasts longer and can thrive with cons in a 29 gal. Just make sure you have some plastic plants that COME ALL THE WAY UP TO THE SURFACE for the paradise fish ( or some floating plants or real plants if you can make it work)


----------



## Feverdream (Mar 28, 2005)

Heck!

I thought Cons WERE dithers!


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

They are!


----------

